# E60 M5 colors



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I am really curious of the colors that will be offered with the E60 M5 (interior and exterior)

Here are the ones that I have seen so far. Feel free to add to the list (and picture if possible)

Exterior:
Interlagos Blue
Titanium Silver

Interior:
Grey (almost white) leather
Camel/NB leather
I am hoping for something similar to this:


----------

